# RHUBARB WINE



## NorthernWinos

Been working in the flower beds and getting through them nicely...moved over to the main garden and see that the Rhubarb is poking through.... 


Planning on doing a batch of wine this year....Didn't make any last year...have tried various blends, Rhubarb/White Grape, Rhubarb/Raspberry/Red Grape, Rhubarb/Strawberry/Red Grape...think the latter is the best so far.


I was curiously going through another Forum [sorry...




] and found a recipe submitted by Tim Vandergrift....[thought he only made kits] but he mixed up a batch of Rhubarb and I like the new ideas he used...


Like..... he sugar extracted the juice form chopped frozen Rhubarb and added precipitated chalk [Calcium Carbonate] to cut the oxalic acid...then added pineapple juice to marry a different acid to the mix.....it sounded most interesting....


I've got to try it....


He saidthe recipewas from an older book Ted Underhill's Making Better Wines....I can't locate this book anywhere....anyone ever seen it????


Tim's recipe was for like 12+ gallons and all in metric...so I am having a fit trying to translate it to US gallons and pounds by weight....


Guess I have plenty of time to try to figure this one out...my Rhubarb is just nubbins right now.



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E

I would search amazon.com for the book and google conversions. I found
a few sites that will convert anything to anyting and bookmarked it
cause I know nothing about converting metrics except from mm to inches
as I used to run a numerically controlled saw at a cabinet shop. As a
side note, a small local winery in Ct. called White Silo winery makes
an awesome Rhubarb wine. I gotta get a hold of some rhubarb and make
some. I just dont know where to get it as Ive never seen it around here
for sale but I know it grows around here as my parents used to grow it.


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

This book is available on ebay , only found one seller, $40+ shipping. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/MAKING-BETTER-WINES-Ted-Underhill-1st-Revised-2000_W0QQitemZ170095623616QQihZ007QQcategoryZ378QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## Wade E

Nice avatar JW. $40.00 plus, ouch! I just searched and I guess if you
want it you better grab it off ebay cause I dont see one for sale
anywhere!


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos

eBay....anything you want....I was doing Amazon...silly me


----------



## Waldo

Must be an after effect of that tick bite that temporarily dulled your senses NW


----------



## NorthernWinos

The Rhubarb sure has grown nicely [must be the compost and fertilizer]...








Did loose the middle plant this past winter....Last summer when it was so hot and dry the Rhubarb was wilted flat...it was trying to tell me to water it...but there were higher priorities...usually you can't kill the stuff with and axe...




Hope to get enough for a batch and try the recipe with the Pineapple juice and neutralize the oxalic acid with the Calcium Carbonate.


----------



## Wade E

I will be having some Rhubarb ine at 2 wineries this weekend. 1 place
in CT. Ive been there a few times so far and they have excellent fruit
wines( I know grapes are a fruit but I say this to differentiate)
including Rhubarb sweet or dry. The other place is in NY which I have
never been to and they have all fruit wines to except for a Seyval
Blanc. They also have a few Champagnes in which 1 is a Rhubarb. We will
be having tastings at both. Have you ever made Rhubarb Champagne before
NW?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Not Sparkling Rhubarb Wine....tell us how it is!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Will do.


----------



## Trigham

NW ,



it seems u have a virtual vintners dream garden going there with many varieties , can u explore them with picture and descriptions please.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

NW, Id love to see your recipe for Rhubarb, I have some growing behind the garage. always let the neighbor have them, this year I told the sweet ol gal...not so fast


----------



## NorthernWinos

Trigham...I kind of showed my Wine Garden in another Post..
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3481


Here is the Post:


Worked in the Wine Garden today....not nearly as impresive as the other guys on this Forum....but this is just 'The Fruit Lady'.. 


Asparagus [not for wine] raspberries, rhubarb and a few grapes [45 + a few extras]...








3 rows of strawberries, garlic and another row of raspberries and a few extra grape plants...








Baby grapes on the vine.....








One of the Louise Swenson vines....was such a tiny tissue culture, but made it through the winter...








And under the tent...salad fix'in's








At the far end I have been setting out a black currant, sandcherries and Nanking cherries....still waiting for more black currants, Aronia, gooseberries and a Josta berry...will also be getting more Juneberries to match up with the plants at the back.


Will Post more photos as the plants arrive.....


Love fruit wine!!!





But didn't show the apple trees, crabapples and the native fruiting bushes....I'll try to add more to that Post...looks like a rainy day so will be indoors today...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

JWMINNESOTA....the fellow who Posted a recipe on another Forum [sorry...was just surfing for recipes



...] used Metric measurments....so I am going to have to wing it a bit when I do mine...I'll try to write it out as best I can doing conversions and Post it later...


He chopped the Rhubarb and froze it...so I am going to do that for starters.


----------



## NorthernWinos

JWMINNESOTA said:


> NW, Id love to see your recipe for Rhubarb, I have some growing behind the garage. always let the neighbor have them, this year I told the sweet ol gal...not so fast




The recipe was in Metric and the fellow made a 12 gallon batch....I tried to interpret it as best I could.


He interpreted a recipe from the above mentioned [expensive] book.


For sugar extraction he chopped and froze the Rhubarb...he said 8# of chopped rhubarb per gallon of wine, seems like a lot.... I will try6-8 this year....[he said let the Rhubarb flavor shine through]


He put the frozen Rhubarb in a primary fermentation bucket with sugar [andother additives]and let it thaw..he used a lot of sugar...I would use less and then boost it up once the rhubarb has released it's juice and you add the water.


My interpretation of the recipe...this is what I will try....I have NOT made any yet...but will.


RHUBARB WINE WITH PINEAPPLE JUICE


I will made a 5 or 6 gallon batch


6-8# Rhubarb [chopped and frozen] per desired gallon of wine [in straining bag]
Sugar for extraction...[start with about 1+ 1/4#/gallon [add more later to get desired S.G.]
Crushed Campden tablets...1/gallon
1-2 oz of Chalk [Calcium Bicarbonate]...[this might fizz...I have never used it]
Pectic Enzyme.....as per directions on bottle/gallon
Frozen Pineapple Juice Concentrate....he used a untold measurement...I will use at least one 12oz container per gallon...and...maybe one for good luck!!!


Let thawto extract juices...he let it sit over the weekend....I would do it for 24 hours....squish the bag to help extract juice.


Add water to bucket[squish bag to release juice into liquid] and sugar and more waterto desired S.G. 


Yeast Nuetrient...as per gallon instructions on bottle
Yeast...Lalvin E-C 1118...or your choice


Fermentation practice was not mentioned....I imagine he used the usual methods...ferment....squish bag...wring it out...rack to carboy...rack again..let clear...stabilize, etc.


If you start this before I do...please post photos and your opinions....
Thanks.


----------



## Wade E

Thats alot of Rhubarb per gallon. Wow! how much Rhubarb do you get out of your garden would you guess NW?


----------



## NorthernWinos

I thought that was a lot of Rhubarb too...he wasusing metric measurements, and I was confused by his measurements [kilos and liters].....Perhaps someone could convert it for us...I asked questions but was not informed of U.S. conversions. 


He said 8 pounds per gallon...it was Tim Vandergift...I think he is well informed of conversions.


I have never really weighed the total harvest...Before I would pick 20 pounds, freezeand steam extract the juice....


This time I will pull the stalks in June from the 3 plants, hoping they get redder and longer in lengh......if I don't have enough 'tonnage' will pick again in August or pull some from the patch that came with the homestead..that patchisn't as red in color, but seems flavorful...I'll get enough pounds somewhere.


Will be fun just to try another recipe. 


Previously I used the recipe from the book 'Winemaking' by Anderson &amp; Anderson for my first batch...used white grape concentrate, it was just okay...Have also mixed Rhubarbwith Raspberry and with Strawberry...they wereboth mixed with WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate, the mix with Strawberrywas our favorite to date.


So...maybe by adding the Pineapple will get yet another flavor combination.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E

The winery I went to today mixes their Dry Rhubarb with their sweet Blackberry to make an awesome Sangria!


----------



## Cracked Cork

You have a nice Wineyard there, how about give us a little tour, what have you got on those stakes in the back and on the right?

Crackedcork


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks Cracked Cork.....I like looking at your WebSite and go there every now and then for updates.....I did a little 'tour' [photos] in the topic WINE GARDEN...
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3481&amp;PN=3


I have to add some more photos once the new plants leaf out...just got a few more from a cold warehouse/catalog and they are getting 'babied' along now....sure hope they make it.


----------



## Cracked Cork

Just for you updates have been added, check out the Elderberry Flower section, will be updated when we get some berries. Crackedcork
*Edited by: Cracked Cork *


----------



## Wade E

Cool site Cracked!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Those are some beautiful flowers...Someone asked about ElderFlower wine....how is it???


What's in the wire cages????


----------



## Cracked Cork

We made some elderflower wine, its still waiting for us to try. We are picking more flowers this summer to make some more just in case we really like it. The cages are to keep the tomaters off of the ground and for the beans to climb up in the high ones. 

Thanks Wade, glad you liked it.

Crackedcork


----------



## PolishWineP

And speaking of rhubarb wine and gardens and such... We planted 2 rhubarb roots and the first leaf is up through the dirt!







I'm so excited! No more mooching rhubarb!


----------



## Cracked Cork

Hi PWP, did you ever dig up your chokecherry wine recipie? Crackedcork


----------



## rgecaprock

*Hi Cracked,*


*Things are looking good in W.VA.*

*



Ramona
<DIV =sbsmilie id=sbsmilie_36 unable="true">



*


----------



## NorthernWinos

Goodness Gracious....Great Gunnera!!!










Rhubarb is really growing....a little fertilizer and rain and it really took off...


Ipulled 4 stalks today to make Rhubarb Crisp.... and 4 stalks weighted 1 pound...so if I want 30 pounds I'll need many stalks....


I am waiting for them to turn redder....then I will pull some and go for some wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Gunnera is a huge plant from the Rhubarb Family
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gunnera_tinctoria_2.jpg*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PolishWineP

Cracked Cork said:


> Hi PWP, did you ever dig up your chokecherry wine recipie? Crackedcork


I've posted the dinner wine recipe and will in a bit post the dessert wine recipe. Can't get through a chore in an orderly fashion. Have to age these things...


----------



## Gelu Liber

North American Winos using the Ruth Stout method of mulching.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Gelu Liber said:


> North American Winos using the Ruth Stout method of mulching.








I Googled Ruth Stout Mulching...Gee...I had read the Green Thumb Without an Aching Back a long time ago..


I hate weeding and wateringso do the mulch thing...however it does harbor fungus and mice...


----------



## swillologist

Northern winos does it turn redder with time? I didn't know that it would. I just thoughtsome verities were redder then others.


----------



## NorthernWinos

I have a Canada Red variety and right now it is fairly red up the stalk...have found it gets redder with a little more time... Right now it is so crisp and juicey...I think it's getting ready to pick. Too many things to do.
I am going to steam extract the juice..might freeze it first as not really into making wine right now...got to bottle a few more batches first.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## swillologist

I don't know what variety I have. It was here when I moved here. My recipe calls for 4 lbs per gallon. Freeze and then thraw. Add sugar and campden tablets. Wait 24 hours, thenpress very dry. I got 3 1/2 gallons of juice.I didn't steam this batch. If this batch doesn't turn out, I may have to try it the way you do it.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I got about 15 lbs picked, clean, cut and in the freezer today, do the same amount tomorrow and I'll be ready after they freeze. I looked into what variety they are, found they are BehindOl' JW'S Garage variety



Some were red all the way , others half or so. *Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## Wade E

I think you just dyed some celery!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Celery with Waldo's worm glow


----------



## PolishWineP

JW, My mouth is watering looking at that rhubarb! It's beautiful! I may have to mooch some yet this year. Maybe trade the fruit for some wine...


----------



## NorthernWinos

Was 90*F outside today...cranked up the AC [window unit out on the sun porch] and went outside... 


Looked like the Rhubarb was ready to harvest..[my big bowl looks dwarfed]








It was turning nice and red...








I pulled a bunch..it didn't fit in the bowl....this was 15#..had to go get another load...








Brought it in and chopped up 30#...








One bowl full...10# fit in the steamer...








Clear juice ran in no time...








This is the leftovers from 30#....








The juice is now...Rhubarb/Pineapple must...








To be continued....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jobe05

Looks Great NW and JW.


How many gallons of juice did you get from 30 pounds NW?


How many gallons are you making total?


----------



## NorthernWinos

There was over 3 gallons of juice, then I added the pinapple to it...hope to get 5-6 gallons of wine...


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

NW, since I don't have a steamer, would I get similar results if I boiled the rhubarb? Or, should I just let it thaw in the pineapple juice? Looking at the yeast I have on hand..K1-V1116, Pasteueur Red, Cotes des Blancs, or Pasteur Champagne...Suggestions?


----------



## NorthernWinos

JWMINNESOTA said:


> NW, since I don't have a steamer, would I get similar results if I boiled the rhubarb? Or, should I just let it thaw in the pineapple juice? Looking at the yeast I have on hand..K1-V1116, Pasteueur Red, Cotes des Blancs, or Pasteur Champagne...Suggestions?




I think people have good results thawing rhubarb with sugar and adding the pulp to the primary bucket...I would think you you can also add the pinapple juice at the time of thawing....I am kind of just winging-it.


I am using EC-1118...which I think is like the Pasteur Champagne...not sure on that on tho...hope others will comment....I want a dry wine.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

The Pasture Champagne is a good strong fermenter, should go to dry, I suppose the whole idea of the added pineapplejuice is to extract the rhubarb's juices, so thats how I will wing it, should start it tomorrow, last of the rhubarb in freezer tonight.


----------



## NorthernWinos

In the recipe I kind of followed the fellow added the pineapple juice to offset the oxalic acid in the rhubarb with a different acid [malic]...as well as for flavor. 


I also used someCalcium Carbonate to cut the acid as the author of that recipe did. He had done everything in metric and for a 12 gallon batch [46 litres]...so I am kind of winging the whole batch...


The must tastes awesome....I used more pineapple than he did perhaps a mistake...time will tell.


When he sugar extracted his juice besides the sugar he added his campden tablets [sulfite] pectic enzyme and the calcium carbonate and let it sit.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I got it all together today, few modifications. I used Old Orchard frozen Pineapple/Orange as it was all local store had, threw in a 46 oz of Dole Pineapple juice just for good measure. Not using straining bag, started to, but figure what the heck, I haven't been and having good results, just takes more time the old fashioned way.Nutrient and Yeast go in tomorrow after checking SG, time will tell what we get.6 gallon batch of something on the way!


----------



## jobe05

Here an article I found while rumaging through Jack keller's site, you two may find it interesting:


Now is the time for picking rhubarb (well over here it is) and making 
rhubarb wine or sparkling rhubarb wine. 



Problem with rhubarb is the high acidity and more specific: 
Oxalic acidity. 



Oxalic acid is really nasty so people have been making rhubarb 
wine for decades by dilluting the must or bringing the acid down 
with chalk. 



Now there is a revolutionary new method. 



First make juice by cutting the rhubarb in small pieces. 
Freeze these pieces and after 4 days thaw. 
Then press the rhubarb and the juice is ready. 



Now freeze the juice !!!!. 
After 2 days get the frozen juice and cut off the top which has a 
different color. 
This top is pure acid !!!!! 



Now measure the rest of the must again and the acidity has dropped 
several points !!!!! 



So no more diluting or chalking but we can work with the pure must again !!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

I added the nutrient, some energizer and the yeast this PM...got the primary bucket snuggled next to the fridge to get some heat that blows out from beside and under it....


I hope I didn't put too much pineapple juice in...but I always wanted to make a pineapple wine....







Good luck JW...I think it will be good.


----------



## Wade E

That just sounds good NW. I too will eventually make something with
Pineapple in it or even try it alone. Never checked for a recipe for it
yet but Im sure there are some out there or even on this site under
recipes. Ill look later and see how much is needed.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Jobe...now you tell us...maybe next time.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Looks like a good idea Jobe, with plenty to freeze until whenever, I may try that someday...or just throw in a Rolaids



*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

wade said:


> That just sounds good NW. I too will eventually make something with Pineapple in it or even try it alone. Never checked for a recipe for it yet but Im sure there are some out there or even on this site under recipes. Ill look later and see how much is needed.




Back when,I did make just a pineapple wine, used the recipe from the little purple winemakers recipe handbook. Came out real good, but I must say it took a lot to degas it.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Pitched the yeast today, already fizzin right along, smellin good!


----------



## Wade E

Looks great JWM!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Went on a really long road trip today and came home to a house that smelled soooo goooood!!!


----------



## Trigham

hey JW i always thought you would crush up or mash the rhubarb, it looks like you have just put them in as they were in cut up pieces?? can u fill me in!! 


thanks


Trig


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Trig, they were cut up and then frozen, allowed to thaw in the sugar pineapple mixture, which should extract the juice from the rhubarb. Checking the must before pitching the yeast, I would say the method actually worked very well. After primary fermentation, im sure I will be able to squeeze even more juice from the rhubarb.*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## Waldo

Ya'll are really making me want to make a batch of that...Looking good !! Do any of you add raisins?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I thought of doing that Waldo to add some body. Ive had mixed results adding raisins, so I left it out...this time. See what I get and keep it in mind as there is plenty of Rhubarb around here if another batch is desired.
I have Raspberry and Strawberry in line next, just trying to decide on a recipe for those two.


----------



## swillologist

I have a couple ofquestions. My rhubarb wine is about done doing it's thing, .998 SG. I plan on bulk aging it. The recipe calls for anti oxidant. Do I put it in whenI bulk age the wine or later when I bottle it? My second question has to do with if I do put the anti oxidant in now and I have touse some super-kleer to clear itup. Do I use the super-kleer before or after I put the anti oxidant in? Or does it make a difference?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

All good questions. Myself, I would stabilize, clear , then put in the anti oxidant, perhaps others would have a different opinions or reasons to do otherwise that I am not aware of.


----------



## Wade E

K-meta is anti-oxidant and should be put in before bulk aging and you can add the SuperKeer also.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I read the question as to timing, Wade would you do it all at the same time?


----------



## swillologist

Thanks JW and Wade. I will put a stabilizer in before I put the SuperKleer and anti oxidant in. I don't have K-meta. I have ascorbic acid as an anti oxidant.


----------



## NorthernWinos

I put Ascorbic acid in the wine when I bottle it to keep the color in fruit wines....I have read that it can be added in the beginning of the fermentation also to keep the fruit wines from discoloring....I don't really know if there is a right and wrong time to add it.


----------



## swillologist

Thanks NW. I was told to put it in when bottling. But if I was bulk aging, I didn't know if the wine would start to oxidize.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Ah, so thats why I have a bottle of Ascorbic acid , maybe with this larger batch I will use some, the one gallon batches don't last long enough to discolor


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Rhubarb has really picked up some steam, Smell is allot better than I expected. Seems a few of the gals that work with my wife are interested in this one, I better keep it under lock and key



I cant remember ever having rhubarb in any fashion, so it will be new and different to me.
I also started a Raspberry and a Blueberry, intentionally went just over a gallon on each, so when I rack I will have enough from the two to blend with the 2/3 bottle of traditional mead from a previous batch, just love the experimenting!




I usually stumble onto ideas like this, hard to believe for once I planned ahead.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Those are looking good. Love the look of the bluberry.


How big is your Rhubarb batch??? Do you have to punch down the floating stuff oftan to keep them fermenting???


----------



## jsmahoney

Wow! Everyone has been busy! I too am working on two batches of Rhubarb/Strawberry wine and have a question. My recipe calls for 2 teaspoons of Citric acid. Can I substitute Lemon juice? Thank you in advance.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Northern Winos said:


> Those are looking good. Love the look of the bluberry.
> 
> 
> How big is your Rhubarb batch??? Do you have to punch down the floating stuff oftan to keep them fermenting???




Its a 5 gal batch, yes, I punch it down at least once a day so far, try to do it twice, Morning and Evening. So far it is fermenting very strong! Chopped and froze more rhubarb this morning, maybe try Jobes juice freeze method next time, need to round up one of those steamers.


----------



## masta

jsmahoney said:


> Wow! Everyone has been busy! I too am working on two batches of Rhubarb/Strawberry wine and have a question. My recipe calls for 2 teaspoons of Citric acid. Can I substitute Lemon juice? Thank you in advance.




From what I recall fresh lemon juice roughly contains 5% citric acid so in order to get 2 teaspoons of citric you would need ~6.5 oz or 40 teaspoons of juice.


40t x 0.05 = 2t


Might add quite a bit of lemon flavor to the batch so keep that in mind.


----------



## jsmahoney

masta said:


> jsmahoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Everyone has been busy! I too am working on two batches of Rhubarb/Strawberry wine and have a question. My recipe calls for 2 teaspoons of Citric acid. Can I substitute Lemon juice? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I recall fresh lemon juice roughly contains 5% citric acid so in order to get 2 teaspoons of citric you would need ~6.5 oz or 40 teaspoons of juice.
> 
> 
> 40t x 0.05 = 2t
> 
> 
> Might add quite a bit of lemon flavor to the batch so keep that in mind.
Click to expand...






ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS????????????? Do without???????????? Does it really need it?????????? Local grocery store open; otherwise internet order!


Janet*Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## Wade E

Do you have any acid blend?


----------



## jsmahoney

wade said:



> Do you have any acid blend?




YES, WADE I DO HAVE ACID BLEND!


----------



## Wade E

Acid blend will do fine as it contains citric acid and 2 others which
are tartaric and malic, which will produce the tartness in which you
are looking for.


----------



## jsmahoney

wade said:


> Acid blend will do fine as it contains citric acid and 2 others which are tartaric and malic, which will produce the tartness in which you are looking for.




THANK YOU SO MUCH WADE! It's been awhile since I've been on this forum due to working hours and the Ranch chores. So, appreciate the fast help! You are a life saver/or wine saver!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Was missing you here of late, slow down and smell the roses...and maybe have a glass of wine!


----------



## jsmahoney

JWMINNESOTA said:


> Was missing you here of late, slow down and smell the roses...and maybe have a glass of wine!




Thanks jwminnesota! I greatly appreciate the being missed, and Yes I think i will take your advice and have a glass of wine, and smell some roses! Sounds like a winner!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Checked the S.G. today and it was down to 1.002, so racked it to a carboy. 


It had a lot of lees from the Pineapple juice, so only got 5 1/2 gallons. The color is a nice peachy shade, so might get a nice blush wine. As for the flavor, at this point it tastes like Pineapple alcohol, no Rhubarb flavor.


It might be a good wine to **Sparkle**, I had heard of Sparkling pineapple wine in Hawaii...sounds so good.









The Rhubarb/Pineapple is on the left, the other is the Hard apple Cider that developed a fizz in the carboy....below is "Keeper of the Carboys"...Queenie II...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E

Queenie is so cute and Sparkling Pineapple sounds really good to me.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Since this photo I had to remove some of the rhubarb/pineapple wine as it was foaming out the airlock...still plenty of action in there.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Wow , what a difference in colors!




These very warm days must be why the fermentation is really going fast, I racked mine today also, came out with about 5 1/2 gal, so I topped the 1 gallon with a frozen Welchs concentrate



I was amazed at how much juice i was able to get when I squeezed the rhubarb.


----------



## Wade E

Looks awesome and time to clean the airlock.


----------



## jsmahoney

Everyone's wine looks fantastic! I've been working on Rhubarb/Strawberry wine myself. Pretty new at making wine from scratch. I'm making two different recipes just for comparison. Both 5 gallons. Question: As I started, all ingredients for fermentation were added, including fruit in a straining bag. Then it said to fill with water to make your five gallon batch. Now that I'm in the second stage and transferring it into the carboys, I get a little over four gallons(due to the fruit being taken out). My five gallon carboys are full with other bulking wines, so I used a three and a one gallon carboy. Recipe says to fill to make 5 gallons "IF NEED BE"! Is this something that I should consider adding water to make five gallons? Or do you think I will be just fine with the four? I do like a full bodied wine, but since I'm new to scratch wines I'm not for sure which way is best.

Thanks!


----------



## jsmahoney

Northern Winos, love the gaurd dog!


JWMINNESOTA, Cool colors!


I'll try and post my Rhubarb/Strawberry wine pictures too today!


----------



## PolishWineP

When we make scratch wines we often start with a bit more water so we don't end up in this situation so quickly. I would stick with the 4 gallons if that's all I had. Each time I racked I would first rack the 1 gallon into the 3 gallon carboy. Then, rack the 3 gallon carboy, drawing off the first gallon into the 1 gallon jug, thenfinishing into the 3 gallon carboy. This helps to keep the wine consistant, blending back and forth. Be sure you get any chemicals that you add when you rack into both containers.
Did that all make sense?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Strange, yes it did.


----------



## swillologist

Got to rack mine again Thursday. Then add some stabilizer and anti-oxidant. Then it's ready for some rest on the shelf.


----------



## rgecaprock

swil,
That is such a beautiful color. Ramona


----------



## swillologist

Thanks Ramona! It is starting to clear nicely at the top. Probably won't have to use any finings. See what happens during the bulk aging. 
About got mothers bathroom done now. Then I should be able to start the cherry. She also told me I could use our storage room for making wine. Might be an excuse for me to straiten up the room.Oh well it will be better then the placeI'm making it now.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Racked the Rhubarb/pineapple wine...looks like Rhubarb...tastes like Pinapple... 








Next time... little less Pinapple...but...I think it is great...might **Sparkle** half of it....no trace of the usual rhubarb acid.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Mine looks like pinapple and taste like rhubarb



, Ill try and post a picture tonight after work.


----------



## Wade E

Maybe you guys should get together and blend your wines together until yall get a happy medium!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I have to imagine the big difference is between steaming the fruit as you did NW, or not, Like I did. They look like completely different wines.


----------



## Waldo

An amazing difference for sure.


----------



## Wade E

Very nice!


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW!!! Yours is so clear already....Mine is pink because the rhubarb was redder than yours.


----------



## NorthernWinos

I was real disappointed with my Rhubarb/Pineapple wine....it just wouldn't clear. 


I used super-Kleer KC and this time it failed...was wondering what to do with the wine...no chance of cold stabilization for awhile.....


I put 1 oz of Isinglass in the wine and much to my surprise it cleared overnight. Had a carboy cover on and missed all the excitement it happened so fast.


Very impressed...can hardly wait to rack this wine and see really how clear it is....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I have to wonder if the different yeast used were the cause of different results to the fining agent? I have read that not all yeast respond the same due to the differences in the density of the negative charge inthe cell walls of aparticular strain. Trial and error I suppose, I'm trying sparkaloid out next , just to see how it performs (Ive never used before)


----------



## NorthernWinos

Racked the Rhubarb/Pineapple wine this AM....it is finally clearing nicely....after the Super-Kleer failure [maybe I put it in the wine too early in the process] and then the Isinglass success. 






*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E

Maybe it still needed a little degassing. Looks awesome!


----------



## swillologist

The rhubarb has cleared up nicely. I am about to rack it again. 








I have a question. I put stabilizer in itafter the SG got down to .990 and stay there for a week or so. I plan on back sweetening before I bottle it. Do I need to add more stabilizer before I add the syrup or will it be alright just to add the syrup?







*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Waldo

No need to add any more swill as long as you used the recommended dosage.


----------



## Wade E

That looks really nice and clear and like Waldo says your good to go on sweetening with no further addition of stabilizer.


----------



## swillologist

Thanks guys! Yep waldo put in1/2tsp. per gallonas called for. It still has to sit a little longer and then to the bottle.


Some place to start. I know that about everybody has a different opinion on howdry awine should be. I am defiantly not a connoisseur of fine wine. Semi-dry is where I think I want to be. So now for the question. About how much of the syrup (2 parts sugar,1 part water) should I add. I think I read somewhere to add 1 oz. per bottle or 5 ozs. per gallon. Does this sound about right? Any other recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Waldo

I would recommend starting out with a couple of ozs in the gallon. Stir it in, let it set for a day or two and then try it and add more if needed.


----------



## swillologist

Thanks waldo! I'll do that.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Bottled the Rhubarb/Pineapple wine today....








Did half of it Sparkling and half as still wine. Notice how cloudy the Sparkling bottle is with the yeast and sugar added.


The wine finished at .996...tastes sweet to me, but I think it is the Pineapple flavor that makes it seem sweet.


Next year I will do it again, with less Pineapple...can't taste any Rhubarb at all....it is nice wine and I think the Sparkling bottles will be awesome.


----------



## Wade E

Sounds great and I love pineapple. Have you ever laid your sparkling wines on their side NW? Ever have a problem with any leaking. I wonder if I got a bad batch of stoppers.


----------



## NorthernWinos

I have never laid them down...they shouldn't leak no matter what position they are in....especially with the pressure in them. 


I think some bottles and stoppers vary a bit...the imported bottles might be different as some come with real corksand the less expensive sparkling wines may vary in sizes too as the bottles vary a lot.....


I like to try to use the same type of bottleswitheach batch.....but now I am using a real mix of bottles...some don't even have a punt...and I wonder if they will take the presure....Some cheap-o Sparkling wine came in some of those bottles. I will shake those bottles with caution.






So...we just have to have faith and keep an eye on them.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## swillologist

I bottled the rhubarb wine yesterday. I needed a carboy for my next batch. Here is my feeble attemptat making a label.














I am using printworkshop 2006 LE. Does anyone know if I can color the background? The only other thing I can think of is using colored paper.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Woww...your turned out a really nice color...very nice. How does it taste???


----------



## CajunTim

Hey, that a great looking label Swillologist! And that wine looks very clear. Did it clear on it's own or did you add something to help?


----------



## Wade E

Very nice, Did you filter it. As far as the background coloring in, Im not familiar with that program but you could do it with paint program that is on almost every computer under the start menu, all programs, accessories.


----------



## swillologist

Thanks you!


It's still young NW. You can really tastea lot ofalcohol. Right now I can get a hint of the rhubarb.I hope it gets better with some age.


I used Super Kleer Tim. The guy at the local wine shop said that rhubarb is hard to clear. I guess I just got lucky.


No wade I don't have a filter. Someday I hope to get one. If PWP was coming back up I-35 I should have had her pick me up a Vinbrite. Oh well one of these days I will have to send an order in to George.
One of my boys tried to show me how to do it on paint last night but I didn't get it figure out. I will have to have him show me how when he is home sometime. The other boy said he worked with print shop a lot when he was on the yearbook staff when he was in high school. He didn't think there was anyway to color the background. He thought the only way to do it was with colored paper.


----------



## NorthernWinos

When God gives you lemons....You make lemonade.


Today the high noon temperature is a blistering -12*F...with a windchill of near -35*F....It is clear and sunny....


What a perfect day to dégorge some wines that have been needing it...


Within 30 minutes out on the deck we had plenty of ice in the necks of the bottles....Wearing rubber gloves, protective eye wear and heavy clothing we ventured outside and dégorged the wine...








And of course we did have a 'Champagne lunch'....


If the bottles ever stop sweating I will get some labels on them.


The plastic stoppers got discolored from the wine...what is that all about??? The Pineapple...the Rhubarb???








BTW....the wine is better than expected.


Off to do some Sparkling Apple Wine next...


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Looks awesome NW, I'm still a week away, hope its not still cold enough outside to do this! Haven't tried any of the still batch I made, maybe its time.


----------



## jobe05

NW: I would love to make a sparkling Apple when you get ready to make yours if you don't mind. Having never done it, it would be great to have the extra help if you would. I can get what ever supplies I need to. Does yours usually finish on the sweeter side? Or doesn't it need it?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Jobe...I make a dry apple wine not too high in alcohol....then use the method in the ***Sparkling Wine*** tutorial...


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1222


My recipe is Posted someplace....? I use our own steam extracted apple juice...You could use any store bought juice in gallons and maybe beef it up a bit with some frozen apple concentrate to boost the flavor and body....my juice is kind of syrupy.


I use pretty much all juice...water only to dissolve the sugar, you could dissolve the sugar in some juice. I start with S.G. about 1.085...so it's not to high in alcohol...


Add 'the usual suspects'...acid, tannin, campden, etc. Add Pectic Enzyme, Yeast Nutrient, Yeast Energizer and use Lalvin EC-1118 Yeast. Do NOT stabilize...Do Not use any Sulfite near the end of fermentation...then do the Dosage with sugar and yeast [Lalvin EC-1118] and bottle in Champagne/Sparkling Wine bottles....


Ours is a BRUT...dry and crisp with a nice apple flavor. Sometimes we put some apple flavoring in at bottling, but this last batch has none and has a nice delicate flavor on it's own.


I am planning another batch in a month or so....Will do a Post at that time, but you can go for it now. 


I don't know how you can makea sweeter wine....I have read someplace to sweeten it to use an artificial sweetener, but it has mixed reviews as to after taste.


Most recipes say to use a dry, low alcohol wine...but ....like all wines...It's YOURS...make it as to your own tastes.


I usually use...
-20 quarts juice [S.G. 1.040 or so]
-8-9# sugar [S.G. to 1.085]
-5 tsp acid blend
-5 tsp liquid tannin
-1 tsp ascorbic acid
-6 campden tablets


Water to 6 gallons


-6 tsp yeast nutrient
-3 tsp yeast energizer
-3 tsp Pectic enzyme' 
-2 pk Lalvin EC-1118 yeast [I divide my wines into 2 buckets...
hence the 2 pkts yeast...never a failure or overflow]


Rack till clear.


Add:
-1 3/4 cups white table sugar dissolved in small amount boiled water [cool before adding to wine]
-1 pkt Lalvin EC-1118 yeast [re hydrated]


Let rest for 2 months...shaking weekly. Invert bottles...Riddle for 2 weeks or more....Let rest....Dégorge....let rest again...Enjoy!!!!


----------



## pelican

Now that my Valiant Effort at a first wine is doing some chilling to hopefully throw of some diamonds and reduce it's acid a bit before finding it's way into some bottles ... I was debating what to start next. 

I am waiting for a package of extra goodies I ordered from George here, including a bottle of the red grape concentrate, so the chokecherry will wait a bit. 

I have a jug of apple juice, and thought hm, maybe Apple Wine -- but then
rummaging through the pantry, blowing off the dust from mystery mason jars put up by my honey in his Bachelor days (he'd been a bachelor for a while...), I found some Crabapple + Rhubarb "Con"(centrate) juice, and another one of just Crabapple, and a couple of just Rhubarb - well one was just rhubarb and one was utterly devoid of any identification, so I went by color and taste - it was Rhubarb too.

So - next up is *Crabapple &amp; Rhubarb.* The must is all mixed up and doing it's thing with the campden tablet ~ but before I added the sulphite it was sure tasty!

I just have a question about Pectin enzyme - 

Are there either rough or exact guidelines in how much to use? When I opened the jars, the juice had a bit of jelling going on. And, if needed, can pectin enzyme be added both at the beginning, in the must and after fermentation is complete, like fining agent? or does it all have to go in from the start?

Thanks ~ the Lady Pelican


----------



## Guest

NW:
I was reading through this post and after page 2 of 13, (wow. that's alot of attention for one post) I'm running low on time. I'll have to come back later and finish this.

Anyway... What I was going to say was, if you havn't gotten an easy way outa the conversion mess later in your post, I use this web site.
http://www.sciencemadesimple.com/conversions.html


Good to hear your postings.


By the way, and again, I hope I'm not reiterating your post but, nieve that I am,I thought rhubarb was a poisonous plant?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

pelican said:


> I just have a question about Pectin enzyme -
> 
> Are there either rough or exact guidelines in how much to use? When I opened the jars, the juice had a bit of jelling going on. And, if needed, can pectin enzyme be added both at the beginning, in the must and after fermentation is complete, like fining agent? or does it all have to go in from the start?
> 
> Thanks ~ the Lady Pelican




Best if used prior to pitching yeast , as it breaks down the fruit for better extraction of juice. 1/2 tsp per gal of must, or 1/10 tsp per lb of fruit.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

handyman454 said:


> By the way, and again, I hope I'm not reiterating your post but, nieve that I am,I thought rhubarb was a poisonous plant?




Just the leaves, never eat or use them. The stalks are edible.


----------



## pelican

Thanks for the guidelines there on the pectin enzyme, JW. 
I'd guess the same levels apply if you already have juice to start with?


Like NW and some others here, we've got the steamer-juicer and plan to start the wines from the steam-extracted juice rather than fruits themselves.


Thanks again!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Gee..... Pelican...you actually went into that pantry....




It always looked a tad intriguing when I'd see it...Lots of jars of mystery juices



. I raided that pantry a couple years ago and took the Blackberry juices from him that I had extracted years ago from berries he had picked at the farm...it made a great wine...






Now I am feeling a bitguilty that I took those juices before you got there and deprived you of the joys of making that wine.....Tho...you might have gotten to taste some of it. I will make this up to you in bottles of other fruit wines soon...


----------



## Guest

JW...


Thanks for clearing that up.
By the way, Marcy says. "The man is still wrong regardless of wether there's a woman there or not. It's the point of the matter."


----------



## JWMINNESOTA




----------



## pelican

Northern Winos said:


> Now I am feeling a bitguilty that I took those juices before you got there and deprived you of the joys of making that wine.






~ At least you didn't take the jars of Highbush Cranberry juice ~





(I was brave enough to open and check one of those out - that was a mystery better left unsolved



)

Meanwhile --- 

The crabapple rhubarb is gently fermenting, tasted it tonight and it was like a lovely tangy apple cider, nice and tingly - SG was at 1.064 from starting at 1.090 - this one is not racing along as fast and furious as the Valiant did a few weeks ago. I read that a slower, cooler ferment preserves some of the more delicate flavors - I hope so! 

Looking forward to sharing some of my first wines with you in turn, NW !


----------



## NorthernWinos

They will be the BEST wines you ever made!


I found the last bottle of Blackberry wine...It has your name on it now....vintage...bottled Dec. 6th2005.


We are growing Highbush Cranberries here...they taste bad....After you spit them out there is an aftertaste in your mouth like....wine. Someday I will try a batch of it. I think Swillologist or another Fourm member is making a batch of wine with them....Should be interesting.


----------



## swillologist

I hope it smells better then the stuff I have working. The yeast has over power the cranberries for now. I can still smell them on my hands from crushing them though. I'm have the same trouble I had with the last batch of rhubarb. It don't seem to want to start. I stirred it today hoping to get some more oxygen into it. It's only been a couple of days so it might start before long.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Smelly huh...


I lost patients with a grape wine the other day...It had sat for 2-3 days with no activity...I added another yeast.... and..... Zowie...it took off like crazy...Was down to S.G. 1.012 today so we racked it off of all that yeast...Hope it turns out okay.


It bewilders me why it didn't take off with the first yeast....The yeast starter looked good, cooled to room temperature, added it to room temperature wine...All the additives and procedures were as always....One of those mysteries.


----------



## pelican

The last blackberry, lovely THANK YOU!

I saw you post that there was a report of a fantastic wild blackberry found growing near Pequot (just wonder where???) This spring.summer.fall - whenever, we will have to go hunting for some
blackberry cuttings to give new homes to, all the blackberry that was
growing here got decimated when they widened the road.

The Highbush Cranberry, are yours a nursery bought type or wild? I wonder if there's a difference between a cultivated variety and the wild ones growing in the swamp over here which is where he had gotten these for the juice in the jars I think. The jar I opened was rather smelly which I hear is what these things smell like (bad, generally). I've read that they either make the most divine or disgusting wine --- I'd bet on disgusting which is why I just shoved them back into the dark reaches of the pantry.


I would be interested in hearing more from folks who had some experience with them, we certainly have enough growing nearby. Seems a shame to let nature's bounty go unused.


----------



## swillologist

Mine started as nursery bought. I didn't buy them but they are not native here. So I know the guy that owned the place before I did had to have bought them. The birds have planted then in a wet spot north of the house. That is where I picked these this fall. The highbush cranberry should be an interesting wine. 
I will give the rhubarb a couple more days and then I will put in another pkt of yeast if it hasn't done anything by then.


----------



## NorthernWinos

How are these wines coming guys???


----------



## NorthernWinos

pelican said:


> The last blackberry, lovely THANK YOU!
> 
> I saw you post that there was a report of a fantastic wild blackberry found growing near Pequot (just wonder where???) This spring.summer.fall - whenever, we will have to go hunting for some blackberry cuttings to give new homes to, all the blackberry that was growing here got decimated when they widened the road.
> 
> The Highbush Cranberry, are yours a nursery bought type or wild? I wonder if there's a difference between a cultivated variety and the wild ones growing in the swamp over here which is where he had gotten these for the juice in the jars I think. The jar I opened was rather smelly which I hear is what these things smell like (bad, generally). I've read that they either make the most divine or disgusting wine --- I'd bet on disgusting which is why I just shoved them back into the dark reaches of the pantry.
> 
> 
> I would be interested in hearing more from folks who had some experience with them, we certainly have enough growing nearby. Seems a shame to let nature's bounty go unused.




Pelican...We are coming down this spring and try to get some bushes or cuttings. They grew on our old farm...But we sold the farm in 5 parcels and the largest patch now has a huge house on top of the brambles....Think we will try the neighbors around there as we don't really know the people who bought our land...Like you meet them once and never look back.


The High Bush Cranberries that grew on our farm down there were kind of tall andleggy and grew in a swamp. The bushesI got from the County Soil &amp; Water District are a bit more compact...but... the deer had done a wonderful job of shaping them when they were young and that led to nice compact bushes.....These leaves seem greener and thicker....but the smell and taste are the same....



Like I mentioned before....after spitting out the fruit...the after taste wasn't bad...almost wine like.


----------



## swillologist

The wine is the same way NW.It tastes terrible but theafter taste is almost good. I know it's not done yet and needs to age. But I'm afraid it is going to take a lot of aging for this to be drinkable. I need to take a picture of this stuff. It is ugly. I don't know what the stuff is that is floating around in there.




The rhubarb is going good now. It should have been racked today but I was out of town. It will just have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## pelican

I decided to transfer the Crabapple Rhubarb yesterday from the primary to the secondary - no idea what the SG is since I didn't get the replacement hydrometer yesterday as I had anticipated, but the primary fermentation had settled down and there doesn't seem any danger of overfoaming blowing out the airlock now - so... below is the picture of what it looks like now. 


This time I made over 1 gal in the primary so as to have enough reserve for later topping up, and I ended up with 5 liters - large jug is 4 liters and small one is 1 liter.








Sorry if the pic is small - I gave my good digital camera to my daughter this fall, and all I have left to take pictures with is my phone, and a webcam - and the computer's in another room. It starting settling sediment right away, it looks like I might need that extra liter in the end after all. 


Tasted it - 3 days ago it tasted charming, delightful, full of promise - now it tastes utterly charmless, not really any taste in specific other than fermenty and "charmless" is the only term I can come up with. I do hope that changes over time... but "yecht"! 


Does rhubarb wine generallydo this in it's youth and development?? I guess I'll find out what it does later, uh, ... later.


----------



## NorthernWinos

We try Rhubarb Wine every couple years...and to date....Jim hasn't liked most of them....


The Rhubarb/Raspberry/Red Grape and the Rhubarb/Strawberry/Red Grape have been the best of them. Some people are loving the Rhubarb/Pinapple....but think Iadded too much Pineapple juice...so can't taste the Rhubarb in that one...notour favorite wines no matter what I try.


----------



## swillologist

I had to make another batch. We ran out of rhubarb wine. Everyone that I gave it to said they really like it. I rackthe new batchover to glass today. 









It's coming along nicely.


----------



## pelican

Swillologist, I am glad to hear your rhubarb turns out delicious enough to be a "back by popular demand" variety! There's hope for my newbie attempts here yet.

Update on my crabapple rhubarb too - I had transfered to the secondary over the weekend, and yesterday my hydrometer etc arrived. Tonight I checked the SG on the wee jug of crabapple rhubarb - thinking it would still be in the fermenting range because there's still steady bubbles coming out of the airlock, but it was a 0.994. I checked the big jug, and same thing. So, I tasted it too - and rather than the "charmless" of last week, it's tasting like it has some potential to be a nice, dry white-ish wine.

When the bucket gets empty again, I'll be looking to rack this batch - but to add some discipline and try to learn good habits, I'll recheck the sg for a couple days to make sure it's good and stable on that front.

(No new pics - they still look a lot like the photos I posted before)


----------



## Waldo

lOOKING GOOD SWILL..WHATS IN THE OTHER CARBOYS?


----------



## swillologist

Thanks pelican and waldo. I don't know if I can do it again or not. The last time it was 13 days before the yeast started to work. This time it started in a day.
Waldo, The two on the left are the highbush cranberry. Those have been interesting. They smell terrible. They taste terrible. But the after taste I must say isn't bad. I hope that is a sign of good things to come. The smell has settled down also. The first carboy on the right is an apple. The one to the back is a local grape. I presume it is a concord or a concord style grape. Those were about the only type that were planted in this area before the wine craze hit. The two on the right are ready to bottle as soon as I get enough bottles gathered up.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Reading over this post again has convinced me to try and sparkle some Rhubarb this summer, tried a glass last night of the batch we made last summer, I was really surprised at how good it is, hard to describe the flavors, for sure can taste the pineapple, then the aftertaste is somewhat Rhubarb. Wife couldn't pin down what I was giving her, but agreed it was really good!



Just may be what I break the new juicer in with!




I think a chilled glass of this will be really good on a hot summer day! Or maybe I'm just tired of these cold winter days!


----------



## pelican

Mere words cannot describe how beautiful that looks!




(looks good enough to drink though!



)


----------



## Wade E

Beautiful clarity!


----------



## Waldo

Very nice jw !! What kind of juicer did you get?*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I got the Binford 2000 five handle, enamel, high capacity....well, I got this one



picked it up off ebay last fall, been looking at it all winter




Guess I could practice on some snow.


----------



## Wade E

That looks like a nice 1.


----------



## swillologist

Could anyone tell me if they think this would be a good steam juicer to buy? 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&amp;ProdID=993


----------



## NorthernWinos

That looks like a good one...Price is real fair. 


I Googled ...Steam Juicer
...and found this one...for $94
http://www.877myjuicer.com/product/N12?META=bizrate%2dN12
Not sure about the inside of this one...Does everyone's have that Stainless Steel tubing thing inside the juicer collection part...???










And this one...at $119...free shipping....
http://www.kitchenclocks.com/Back-to-Basics-N12-BTB1046.html#ProdDetails




Here is one on eBay, [enamel...as shown on another Post]....not sure what size this is tho...


http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Enamel-Steam-Juicer-3-Pc-Non-Electrical_W0QQitemZ380000892543QQihZ025QQcategoryZ20677QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


My Stainless Steel one has lasted for many years...The Enamel one has the danger of chipping, but would work fine.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I haven't ever seen that tubing thing in the collection section, I think stainless would definitely be the top of the line, and is that forum member Travisty bidding on the one on ebay?


----------



## Travisty

JWMINNESOTA said:


> I haven't ever seen that tubing thing in the collection section, I think stainless would definitely be the top of the line, and is that forum member Travisty bidding on the one on ebay?




Maybe...


----------



## mississippi mud

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" ="tableTopRow"><T>
<T>
<TR ="tableTopRow">
<TD ="ing"></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="tableRow">

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="98%" align=center ="#000000"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<TABLE height=250 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" ="#ffffff"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top ="text">
<DIV ="BBquote">*Originally posted by Northern Winos*

That looks like a good one...Price is real fair. 




http://www.877myjuicer.com/product/N12?META=bizrate%2dN12
Not sure about the inside of this one...Does everyone's have that Stainless Steel tubing thing inside the juicer collection part...???












Am I looking at that tube right ? Looks like the juice would have to get
2 inches deep before draining or do you think the steam would push it up and over?
The one I have has a strait tube located at the bottom on the exterior.
http://www.juicer-steamer.com/

















</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>*Edited by: mississippi mud *


----------



## jobe05

Yes, the tube is higher than the bottom of the catch basin. It doesn't matter, the juice just sits there till your done then I tip the pan to get the rest of it out.


----------



## NorthernWinos

My exit hole/spigot is about 1/4 inch above the bottom of the pan....so don't know what the deal is with that one with the stainless tube inside the pan...


----------



## swillologist

Thanks everyone. One of these day I am going to get enough money saved up to get one. Maybe after tax time. 


JW that is exactly what my rhubarb wine looks like.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## pelican

I agree the price is extremely fair on the one you posted - $99 is a bargain! Last spring we got a steam-juicer, and I bought ours from http://www-podunk.com/ - the Mehu-Liisa Finnish made one. I liked that the company selling it is a "family business" sort of venture, and that I could get replacement parts if needed. Little did I know I would need them so soon though - we had a malfunction of the electric stove one night steaming chokecherries ~ the inner core of the bottom pan melted and oozed out and the stove range top was afire -- I don't know which came first, but 100% sure it was a problem with the range-top thermostat letting the heating element go way way too high, not a defect in the steamer. I contacted the seller, and had a new water pan within days (no shipping cost on replacement parts). I liked the "customer service" and personal aspect of dealing with this company, and don't regret paying somewhat more than what other steamers can be had for. Just my 50 cents on the subject. 

[for another 10cents worth, there is a downloadable pdf of the recipe book (instruction book) for the steamer on that same site, anyone thinking about whether they'd want to use a steamer-juicer, that booklet might be worth having a browse of, see what you can do with the thing.]


----------



## mississippi mud

NW you posted awhile back you were in search of a new drain tube. What happened to the original? Just wondering if I need to watch out for anything.


----------



## pelican

Northern Winos said:


> Pelican...We are coming down this spring and try to get some bushes or cuttings.



NW, While on break at work, talk has begun to turn to gardens -- one of the guys who has a place local to where your farm used to be was saying how the wild blackberry at his place was taking over so much that he was mowing them down last year. He said he'd give me some cuttings, maybe even dig some up roots and all. Happy to share with you if I get some!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Maybe he bought part of our farm....?
We will certainly take some cuttings or root-lings...Come spring we'll be there with bells on....




Need those Northern hardy Pequot Variety Blackberries.


Gee...with all the Soil &amp; Water ConservationDistrict fruit bushes we are ordering we might have to take some land out of crop production.
Thank You!!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

P.S. Did you bottle any wine yet?????


----------



## pelican

Ah ! Bottling ! Yes, I just posted a note about that under my "made a
mistake" thread on the Valiant. ... and... I've started another
Rhubarb wine. this one is Rhubarb &amp; Raspberry (again from the
mystery jars from the pantry, labeled RR which I thought was Red
Raspberry but no it wasn't just raspberry). The other
Rhubarb+Crabapple is happily clearing itself - photo of that one here:


----------



## NorthernWinos

RR...that's my code for Rhubarb Raspberry...How deep in the bowels of that pantry are you??? Surely there is an end to the mysteries that have come forth from the past....? 






Nice looking carboy of 'mystery wine'.....




.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

mississippi mud said:


> NW you posted awhile back you were in search of a new drain tube. What happened to the original? Just wondering if I need to watch out for anything.








The issue with my drain tubes is an age thing.....The original one lasted about 10 years....Then I got a piece of tubing from a medical supply store...It lasted about another 10 years......Now I got a piece of tubing from a restaurant supply store...it is for an Espresso machine...heat resistant...so expect it should last another 10 years....It is a little stiffer, but works fine.


How time flies when your having fun!!!!





Pelican...what happened???? I expect the stove over heated and the bottom pan got dry and melted.....Glad you got another pan so quickly.


*I always set a timer for 1 hours...by then the pan needs a refill or the fruit has completed the juicing.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## pelican

What happened was the pan boiled dry, but a lot quicker than in past batches of juicing -- the pan did melt in some fashion, that sandwiched core of metal between the contact with the element and the actual bottom of the pan itself just ooozed out all over the stove top... In the end, there was a replacement pan for the Mehu-Liisa and a brand new stove for the kitchen.


----------



## swillologist

I had an interesting thing happen today. I racked the rhubarb wine. It looked like this the carboy when I started.






WhenI racked it. It changed color on me.








It went from a nice rose color to whatI guess would be the normal rhubarb color. Has anyone every had anything like this happen to them?*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Ive only seen that after adding clarifier's to it, then it became crystal clear.


----------



## swillologist

All I did was rack it. I will back sweeten it then add the clarifier. This is a mystery to me why moving it from one carboy to another changed it so much.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looks pretty dramatic....Liked the pinkish color of the 'before'.


I just racked an apple wine...It changed color too....Tried not to get any air into it....I see yours looks like you didn't splash it either.


It will start to clear soon and the color will change again.


----------



## swillologist

I have to hose just about on the bottom of the carboy. I do need to do a little adjusting to get the hose on the bottom.
It is just about the same color as my last batch of rhubarb. I'm sure it will change some more. It's already starting to clear some. But I think it willneed clarifier to polish it off nicely.


----------

